# Entry points and Insight Trader



## starlight (3 November 2005)

I have been trading for about 2 years now, only on "feel good" type stocks and needless to say I haven't made a profit.
Have now decided to write down a trading plan to take the emotion out, but sheesh trying to get some idea of an entry point using technical analysis is fogging my brain. 
I am familiar with the common indicators, but just cannot come to a conclusion as to which ones or combinations to except.
Am using Insight Trader and am familiar with the simple systems.


----------



## Milk Man (3 November 2005)

Get a program which you can backtest systems on for a better feel for what works and what doesn't. Half the stuff Guppy an co. spruik in their books simply does not work. On its own that is. He makes it work through talent and excellent judgment.


----------



## happytrader (4 November 2005)

Hi everyone

Anyone have this problem?

I have noticed my tendency to be sidetracked when I'm waiting for my entry times. I hate missing a move on the few stocks I trade. I refuse to chase a stock because of the added risk. I have now downloaded and set really loud alarms on my computer to remind me to 'hop to it' A bit like Pavlovs doggie experiment really. Salivate on command because you're likely to get fed!

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

